# 1948 Original Retro - Pics



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This dress reminds me of something out of a murder mystery. LOL

It's a re-issue of an original 1948 design. The fabric is cotton jacquard. I found the hat for $10 at an antique mall.

This was my first project that I sewed start to finish on my new machine. The third pic shows close up of how great this machine stitches.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Nice work as always Ms W. 
Make this talent into a business lady! I'D buy that dress!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sure that was incredibly difficult to pleat it just right! Do I even need to say nice job anymore? It looks incredible! Mr. Sandman.......make me a dream....dum dum dum dum...


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice, love the front!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful job!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

look at you go! One hit after another, how many coffees do you drink in a day to do all these costumes? Ickie beat me to the pleating compliment but as stated, nice pleats. What's next?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well thanks so much!!!!

Retro is so fun and popular right now. So many of the styles would fit in perfectly with various style and themes, i.e. a murder mystery.

Monkey, I drink Waaaaayyyy too much coffee. Baaaad things happen if I don't get my caffein fix in the morning, LOL.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful as always. 

Is it just me or does anyone else wonder if she has the murder weapon in the hand that you can't see?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Were you able to duplicate the smell too? I think they bottle that smell too, in the old granny section at Kmart. LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ooo Lah Lah!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Daphne said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else wonder if she has the murder weapon in the hand that you can't see?


Everybody thought it was Col. Mustard, but it was me.

I did it with the candlestick in the conservatory.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Were you able to duplicate the smell too? I think they bottle that smell too, in the old granny section at Kmart. LOL


LOL DT - that's the beauty of making it new yourself - no old granny smells, LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

To quote your husband, "Oh, Bugger!" LOL Thant isn't much fun.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice MW..suits you to a tea!!! LOL
you may have heard of this but check out victorian trading company 
just your style. a little expensive but nice stuff.


----------

